# Other "Hobbies"



## toyotaman (Jul 8, 2011)

I was wondering what other hobbies you have besides woodworking/turning? I do Metal Detecting when I have time. Bought me a new one last X-mas but haven't had a chance to use it. Shame on me. I've got a nice place to go but my woodturning is priority right now.
         Donny


----------



## RustySplinters (Jul 8, 2011)

I paint and draw when I have the time, and I make some jewelry. Plus some theatre and guitar.


----------



## pfde4 (Jul 8, 2011)

Too many to list here is a few

Scuba Diving
Sports Photography
Ice Hockey
Touring on my Goldwing


----------



## biednick (Jul 8, 2011)

I fly fish, tie flies for fly fishing, work on computers, race slot cars, im into camping, im a boy scout, i like riding dirt bikes, and I row competitively.
And I forgot to add SCUBA diving.


----------



## Florida Marine (Jul 8, 2011)

hunting - deer and turkey, 
gun smithing, shooting and reloading, 
motorcycles, 
home repair/improvement, 
camping, 
auto repair...

I have a ton of hobbies.


----------



## bensoelberg (Jul 8, 2011)

I make paper models. I also read a lot.


----------



## Jim Smith (Jul 8, 2011)

I fly fish, tie flies and build the occasional fishing rod.  I originally got my lathe so that I could turn reel seats for the fly rods I was building.  I also garden and if you can call it a hobby, I love to read.

Jim Smith


----------



## jcm71 (Jul 8, 2011)

*Hobbies*

My wife and I compete in dog agility with the beauties you see in my pic.  Other than beginning to spend too much time on this site, my other hobby is making my wife mad by tracking sawdust into the house.  :biggrin:



> It just goes to show that wherever you go, there you are.


----------



## Rick P (Jul 8, 2011)

Hunting and fishing are more getting groceries than hobby for me but I enjoy them. Most of my "downtime" revolves around the outdoors.


----------



## randywa (Jul 8, 2011)

A former hobby. I sold the truck a few months ago. 550 hp. 600+ foot lbs torque. 48000 lb sled. 300 ft' of dirt. No practice laps. I miss that truck.


----------



## Haynie (Jul 8, 2011)

Photography, reading


----------



## Super Dave (Jul 8, 2011)

Work and my 12 year old daughter take up most of my time. 

Dave


----------



## renowb (Jul 8, 2011)

guitar, yard work, reading


----------



## ElMostro (Jul 8, 2011)

Biking
Scuba Diving
Hiking/Camping


----------



## sgimbel (Jul 8, 2011)

Scroll sawing, stained glass sculptures. Gardening.  Anything I can do in a wheelchair.


----------



## RMckin5324 (Jul 8, 2011)

I have way to many hobbies to list them all or remember them.
Bred & Show Dogs, Play Mandolin & Ukulele, Bonsai, Boy Scouts, plus a wife, & 3 kids


----------



## snyiper (Jul 8, 2011)

Hunting 
Fishing
Play with RC monster trucks (till the track left) 
I would love to learn to do fishing rods......
Build trikes and generally anything a normal gear head does....LOL


----------



## scroller99 (Jul 8, 2011)

Reading, Gardening in summer, Jigsaw puzzles in winter. I paint on anything not moving.  I carve wood and golfballs and too many more to list


----------



## Rick_G (Jul 8, 2011)

The wife and I used to shoot handguns till the back gave out and now it's computer stuff, hardware and a little web work for some Christian organizations and cooking.


----------



## ctubbs (Jul 8, 2011)

Way more hobbies than money to support
Charles


----------



## Finatic (Jul 8, 2011)

Boating, Cycling and Fishing. Wife says just too many................Oh Well......:biggrin:


----------



## Sylvanite (Jul 8, 2011)

Well, before I took up penturning, I told my wife that I didn't have enough time for both shooting and sailing, so I was combining my hobbies - and going into piracy.






Regards,
Eric


----------



## Drstrangefart (Jul 8, 2011)

I play a game called Magic: The Gathering. A LOT of collecting, and  a LOT of active building and playing. Have yet to successfully cross the two hobbies.


----------



## TomS (Jul 8, 2011)

I do alot of leather work, lampwork, the wife and I team up to make jewelry, SCUBA, and ride the Harley.
Tom


----------



## firewhatfire (Jul 8, 2011)

Who has time for other hobbies. I used to shoot sporting clays and used to own a boat. I have some dusty golf clubs and old duck decoys. I have a corner full of old bamboo flyrods that I need to sell to some of you guys looking to refinish them and a few recurves and longbows. I do have 2 kids that get priority and after listing all of this I have realized a patient wife.  I do like to draw as you can see somethng I drew in my profile pic.


----------



## LeeR (Jul 8, 2011)

renowb said:


> guitar, yard work, reading


 
Yardwork?!  

Guess I have a new hobby...

I also do model rocketry, wide ranging woodworking (platters, cutting boards, furniture), photography, gun collection/shooting, home remodeling, reading (if really a hobby, more of a cherished pastime).


----------



## reddwil (Jul 8, 2011)

Hunting and fishing are my main "outside" hobbies. Woodworking in general is my number 1 hobby. I also do a lot of pyrography during the winter when its to cold in the shop.


----------



## PaulDoug (Jul 8, 2011)

RV'ing, building a little sail boat, wood working, gardening, fishing, guns


----------



## Dana Fish (Jul 8, 2011)

Fly tying, Rod building, Camping, Fishing, Home brewing, Photography... oh and my two kiddos!


----------



## Hess (Jul 8, 2011)

Florida Marine said:


> hunting - deer and turkey,
> gun smithing, shooting and reloading,
> motorcycles,
> home repair/improvement,
> ...



Same here other then Hunting.  Ride a 3 wheel Sypder.  right now at 107 most outside stuff has to wt till midnight


----------



## EBorraga (Jul 8, 2011)

Just a few hobbies here. I was very active in scuba diving until my transplant. Now I live to far from the ocean to dive. But my hobbies consist of Hot Rods, Pool, and Tons of RC Racing.


----------



## Smitty37 (Jul 8, 2011)

toyotaman said:


> I was wondering what other hobbies you have besides woodworking/turning? I do Metal Detecting when I have time. Bought me a new one last X-mas but haven't had a chance to use it. Shame on me. I've got a nice place to go but my woodturning is priority right now.
> Donny


 
I play Bridge and swim. 

Probably should say I raised 6 kids and that gave me the hobby of coaching little league, assisting in coaching kid basketball and football. Attending high school boys basketball, football, baseball and wrestling, girls field hockey, basketball, & softball and college women's field hockey, women's basketballl, football, women's lacrosse. 

They did pretty good too - we had 49 varsity letters in high school and about 21 in college among the 6 of them. 2 high school all-league football players, 1 all county football player, 3 all league field hockey players, 4 all county field hockey players, 1 all league baseball player, 4 all league girls basketball players, 4 all county girls basketball players, 3 all league girls softball players, 2 all section girls softball players. In addition the girls softball school batting champion for 5 straight years was one of my daughters and two of those years the 2nd leading hitter was another. 2 boys baseball school batting champions. Three female athlete of the year trophies. School records in girls basketball, most steals, most assists and most 3 point baskets (also league county and section record at the time). 

We had one college football player, three college field hockey players (one Division III all American and three times all NY State and named 3 times to regional teams) and one college softball player.

And lest you think they were only interested in sports -- all were elected to the National Honor Society. High Schooll class ranks were 4 of 95, 11 of 66, 5 of 83, 3 of 82, 3 and 4 of 83 (twins). One class president, one class treasurer, 2 members of student council and my twins were co-seniors of the year when they graduated. One appointment to the USCGA. 3 graduated magna cum laude from college and one missed by .03 on her GPA.

YES I AM BRAGGING.


----------



## Mason Kuettel (Jul 8, 2011)

I love anything outdoors.  I have a road bike, I hunt (deer, duck, and dove when I can), fish (that means I throw things in the water...sometimes pull fish out), and generally just drive my wife crazy with all the other "hobbies" I have tried.


----------



## ragz (Jul 8, 2011)

Tae Kwon Do  regular training and competition
Shooting
Motorcycling
Airbrushing


----------



## texaswoodworker (Jul 9, 2011)

Gunsmithing and gun restoration
Shooting and hunting
playing video games
clock making
scrollsawing
hunting
designing projects
roping
learning about history
Leather working
About to try blacksmithing


----------



## Alexanderpens (Jul 9, 2011)

Guitar playing and repair, Martial Arts, collecting peoples' stories, and Anime/Cosplay make most of my list. My favorite though is professional bartending.


----------



## terryf (Jul 9, 2011)

Photography
Electronics
RV'ing/Camping
Geocaching (dont get enough time anymore)
Flyfishing and tying


----------



## chrisk (Jul 9, 2011)

Scuba diving and boating.


----------



## AKPenTurner (Jul 9, 2011)

Rick P said:


> Hunting and fishing are more getting groceries than hobby for me but I enjoy them. Most of my "downtime" revolves around the outdoors.


  ha ha. Have to say that's the same for me. But hunting and fishing are some of my favorite things to do, so you could categorize them there if you want. I'm also into photography.


----------



## toolcrazy (Jul 9, 2011)

Drstrangefart said:


> I play a game called Magic: The Gathering. A LOT of collecting, and  a LOT of active building and playing. Have yet to successfully cross the two hobbies.



Wow, someone still plays that? I got into that game right when it came out. I have 100's of cards. Several complete 3rd edition sets, including rare cards. And even some Alpha and Beta cards. I haven't played in years. I know my collection is worth several hundred dollars. I was more of a collector than a player. But I did play well.

My hobbies are computers and photography.


----------



## JRay8 (Jul 9, 2011)

when i have time...
geocaching
woodworking
saltwater aquariums
shooting (its been awhile for this one)

i took up pen making because it does not take as much time to complete a project. my last project was an entertainment console for my new tv. took me 3 months to build. all that time the new tv was sitting on a scrap of plywood on 3 milk crates.


----------



## Jim15 (Jul 9, 2011)

I collect old vinyl records.


----------



## Carl Fisher (Jul 9, 2011)

race r/c cars
avid cyclist
general woodworking


----------



## Richard Gibson (Jul 9, 2011)

Smitty37 said:


> toyotaman said:
> 
> 
> > I was wondering what other hobbies you have besides woodworking/turning? I do Metal Detecting when I have time. Bought me a new one last X-mas but haven't had a chance to use it. Shame on me. I've got a nice place to go but my woodturning is priority right now.
> ...



And a very well deserved Brag. :biggrin:


----------



## markgum (Jul 9, 2011)

most of the time and money go to turn'n stuff.  However,,  I also dabble in Family History (Genealogy), coin collecting, camping, hiking but most of my time is taken by my kids, grandkids and working with the American Eskimo Dog Resuce group.


----------



## pensmyth (Jul 9, 2011)

I'm a retired fire fighter so when I'm not turning pens I'm restoring antique fire trucks. My current project is a 1941 Ford. My last was the 1925 Model TT Ford.


----------



## pyurgal (Jul 9, 2011)

When I am not in the garage making saw dust, I like to do the following.
fly fishing
fly tying
fly rod building - I need to get working on my 11'6" switch rod one of these days 
target shooting (handgun and rifle)
cycling
kayaking
reading


----------



## toyotaman (Jul 9, 2011)

Alot of interesting "Hobbies" out there. I would of never figured I would of gotten this many responces on this topic. It's nice to know there is a world of different things to keep you busy. One more I forgot to mention is I spend time with my 14 yr. old daughter. She recently got her Black belt in Karate after 4 1/2yrs of hard work. She still wants to go everytime the doors open. She wants to be an instructer someday. I think she could probally kick Dads but. But that's just between us. I don't want her to think that.


----------



## EarlD (Jul 9, 2011)

Scrollsawing - especially jigsaw puzzles from 1/4" birch plywood.
Other woodworking.
Computers.
Online auto racing via iRacing.  My "cockpit" includes steering wheel with pedal set and shifter and a triple monitor setup for that "widescreen" view.

Earl


----------



## Ligget (Jul 9, 2011)

Love taking photos, I am doing an online photography course and get a diploma at the end, not looking to start a business just wanted to learn how to take better pictures and get away from the automatic setting.


----------



## bnoles (Jul 9, 2011)

Woodworking and 3 grand boys leave little time for anything else, but then again, who needs more :biggrin:


----------



## Smitty37 (Jul 9, 2011)

*addition*

I used have a number of hobbies that I no longer pursue because of various reason...
*Hunting* -- gave that up with the onset of angina, can't run up and down hills anymore.
*Coin collecting* -- kids had to go to college and we needed the money invested.
*Shooting* -- I'm probably still a better than fair shot, but I don't shoot anymore since we moved to Delaware.  
*Walking* -- I loved to walk and for years walked 4 to 5 miles every night after supper.  Angina took care of that but I was still able to walk a mile or so with the dogs until the last 2 years.
*Raising Standardbred Horses* .. I loved this too but it was a real expensive hobby and when #2 #3 #4 #5 and #6 children showed up between June of 1968 and July of 1971 we couldn't afford that anymore.  Now, I could but don't have the room.
*Ocean Boating and Fishing*, we moved and I decided to give up the boat because I couldn't keep it in the water close enough to home.
*Raising Beef Cattle* -- we did this for 20 years mostly to feed the family. But, also to work with 4-H in establishing a Holstein Beef program.  Raised a couple of nice Holstein bulls that went to Italy to live also.
*Hobby Farming* -- other than the beef we also raised turkeys, laying chickens, roasting chickens, hogs, lambs, and rabbits.  We also had a garden from 1969 until 1999 -- then we moved and have not had room since.

Yes, I did have a regular job too.


----------



## ssajn (Jul 10, 2011)

Besides woodturning, all shooting sports especially long range handgun and doing as much as possible with the grand daughters. Yup, they enjoy shooting too.


----------



## MesquiteMan (Jul 10, 2011)

I like bowfishing and used to go almost every weekend.  This year has been too complicated with my dad's health before he passed.  I also enjoy amateur archaeology (i dig "arrowheads"), bowhunting, and of course other woodworking.

I used to be into scuba diving, flying airplanes, riding motorcycles WAY too fast (182 mph was my top speed), off shore fishing, jeeping, sailing, snow skiing, and water skiing.  Some got to expensive and others I grew out of.


----------



## terryf (Jul 10, 2011)

MesquiteMan said:


> I like bowfishing and used to go almost every weekend.  This year has been too complicated with my dad's health before he passed.  I also enjoy amateur archaeology (i dig "arrowheads"), bowhunting, and of course other woodworking.
> 
> I used to be into scuba diving, flying airplanes, riding motorcycles WAY too fast (182 mph was my top speed), off shore fishing, jeeping, sailing, snow skiing, and water skiing.  Some got to expensive and others I grew out of.



Archery, now theres something I havent done in a while. Now that Ive been reminded, best I go dust off the Bowtech and see if its still in one piece!

What do you shoot with Curtis?


----------



## nava1uni (Jul 10, 2011)

I do leather work, furniture restoration and upholstery, drawing, some flat work working.  But my most fun is spending time with my two daughters 27 and 17 years and my wife.


----------



## Smitty37 (Jul 10, 2011)

MesquiteMan said:


> I like bowfishing and used to go almost every weekend. This year has been too complicated with my dad's health before he passed. I also enjoy amateur archaeology (i dig "arrowheads"), bowhunting, and of course other woodworking.
> 
> I used to be into scuba diving, flying airplanes, riding motorcycles WAY too fast (182 mph was my top speed), off shore fishing, jeeping, sailing, snow skiing, and water skiing. Some got to expensive and others I grew out of.


 
I forgot, I did some of that too --- it was so long ago that the big debate going on in archery was still whether a recurved or longbow was better.  I hunted deer but I did it different that a typical bow hunter.  I didn't get a tree stand and lay in wait for the deer to come.  I stalked and tried to get close enough for a shot.


----------



## Jgrden (Jul 10, 2011)

*Hobby*

My 2004 SSR is my other hobby.


----------



## Coysquibbly (Jul 10, 2011)

Fly fishing, Fly tying, Quading, Camping, Hiking, Fishing and Renovating homes for resale.

No wonder I never seem to have enough time to do anything:biggrin:


----------

